# Favorite Disney Movie



## Abyss of Dreams (Sep 11, 2006)

What's your favorite ANIMATED Disney movie, not 3D (example: Finding Nemo), and not clay works (example: Nightmare Before Christmas) and no Disney movies that came straight to DVD. So what's your fave Disney movie? And don't be mean or joke meanly and don't be afraid to hide your inner child!I'd have to say mine is Mulan it was awesome!  (btw I'm serious)


----------



## Sawako (Sep 11, 2006)

A lot of Disney's older movies like Lion King and Lady and the Tramp (not their sequels ><) and also Mulan!


----------



## Brandt (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd have to say Mulan. Aside from Lion King and a select others, Mulan is the only Disney movie I don't mind re-watching and actually enjoy.


----------



## Maniac Killer (Sep 11, 2006)

Most of the Miyazaki films. Ghibli/Disney

And.....

Aladdin.(The _*first*_ one.)


----------



## Iijyanaika (Sep 11, 2006)

i'm a huge disney nut, but you can't exclude finding nemo, or nightmare before christmas. making too many "can't be this or that". 

TNBC, Lilo and Stitch, Alladin, Mulan, Fox and the Hound, Hercules, Robin Hood. bah! all of them! hehe. it's hard meeting anyone who likes disney and anime  it's either one or the other


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Sep 11, 2006)

Aladdin is my all time fav, followed closely by Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Naruto514 (Sep 11, 2006)

lilo and stich, finding nemo. i love em all!


----------



## Moondoggie (Sep 11, 2006)

Lion King
Hercules
Mulan
PeterPan
Pinocchio


----------



## Molekage (Sep 11, 2006)

the emperor's n ew groove 

mary poppins and robin hood are classics too


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 11, 2006)

The Lion King is their best shit...


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 11, 2006)

Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Sep 12, 2006)

The Lion King and Aladdin are my two favorites


----------



## Coconut (Sep 12, 2006)

Hercules, Mulan, Aladdin & Lion King


----------



## Spidey (Sep 12, 2006)

tie between Aladdin and the lion king. Disney at it best there.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2006)

Lion King is probably their best.  It turned into a broadway spectacle for a reason.  It had also withstood the test of time a little better than the others.  Lion King came out what.....10 years ago already?  Matthew Broderick playing the voice of Simba cracks me up too.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Sep 12, 2006)

Arabian Nights! aka Aladdin. Robin Williams as Genie is pwnage.

After rewatching it years and years later, I've realized just how much innuendo was used.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2006)

Emperor's New Groove is Disney?  That movie is hilarious.


----------



## sonyexe (Sep 12, 2006)

My favorite is Lion King!


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Sep 12, 2006)

My favorite animated Disney movie...Hmm...Aladdin and Mulan are definitely up there.

But I love Sleeping Beauty, The Little Mermaid, and Robin Hood too.

It's very hard for me to pick just one.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 12, 2006)

Alice in Wonderland
Lion King
Hercules
The Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Seany (Sep 12, 2006)

Definatley The Lion King.


----------



## nagareboshi (Sep 12, 2006)

Bambi. <3
The Lion King
Mulan
Tarzan
Oliver and Company
The Fox and the Hound

Um... Well, I like most of the old ones. 
80% of the sequals suck though. 
Cinderella 3, Peter Pan 3 and The Little Mermaid 3... coming...soon... O.o They just don't know when to stop.


----------



## Even (Sep 12, 2006)

The Lion King.
The Lion King 2 is one of the better sequals. Love the music, especially "One of Us".
Lion King 3: Hakuna Matata is realy funny though


----------



## HLR_23710 (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Lion King the best!  And I also love its songs!


----------



## Belldandy (Sep 13, 2006)

My favorite is Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Mannequin (Sep 13, 2006)

The Fox and the Hound, Robin Hood, and Peter Pan.


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 14, 2006)

1) little mermaid
2) lion king
3) aladdin
4) beauty and the beast
5) lady and the tramp

that is the correct order of disney films


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 15, 2006)

that would be aladin.


----------



## charliebar (Sep 15, 2006)

Alladin and Little Mermaid are 2 of my favorites!!


----------



## Shiro (Sep 15, 2006)

I like Alladin and the Lion King(pumba rulez!!)


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 15, 2006)

Fox and the Hound, Aladdin, and Mulan =)


----------



## Shika-Chou (Sep 15, 2006)

Mulan
The Lion King
Pocahontas
Aladdin
peter Pan
101 Dalmations

I'm such a Disney Nut


----------



## Dave (Sep 20, 2006)

pirates of the caribbean sieres......O_o


----------



## Mojim (Sep 20, 2006)

There are so many good movies from Disney that I loved so much,but Lion King is by far my all time favourite until now 
Great storyline,good characters and touching story .
Never got bored even if it's been watched dozen times


----------



## Lovewitches (Sep 20, 2006)

I enjoy alladin and the little mermaid O_o

but mulan must be my favorite, and I love the songs


----------



## yummysasuke (Sep 20, 2006)

Mulan and Emperor's New Groove ftw! <333 

And Cindarella was my childhood favourite.


----------



## Hat Hair (Sep 21, 2006)

Aladdin and, um, Aladdin... Just Aladdin, I guess.


----------



## myle (Sep 22, 2006)

HLR_23710 said:
			
		

> I love Lion King the best!  And I also love its songs!



I completely agree with you.
Lion King I is my favourite Disney's movie.
The second one is not as good as the first but it is a very good movie.
And the third one is good, if you like timon & pumbaa, and I like them very much.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 22, 2006)

Lion King 3 isnt out, you mean 1 1/2?


----------



## myle (Sep 22, 2006)

Lion King 1 1/2 is also known as Lion King 3 in some countries outside the United States.


----------



## Ongakukage (Feb 16, 2007)

Seems that Mulan is pretty popular with everybody. Mulan is my favorite too. The only mistake they made was making a sequel.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe *Beauty and the Beast* but *Dumbo* has the best scene ever of animated films,

Between those two.


----------



## Mojim (Feb 16, 2007)

^ Ah Dumbo was one of my favourite classic movie from Disney.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 16, 2007)

Aladdin or the Lion King, can't decide which I like better.


----------



## Lemonade (Feb 16, 2007)

The Lion King, I can't think of any others that I fancy~~


----------



## kisit (Feb 16, 2007)

Ongakukage said:


> Seems that Mulan is pretty popular with everybody. Mulan is my favorite too. The only mistake they made was making a sequel.


My thoughs exactly. Disney sequels are almost always horrible...


Mulan/ Lion King/ Horse in the Gray Flannel Suit all tie for my favorites


----------



## Joshy ♥ (Feb 16, 2007)

My favorite Disney movie EVER has to be Robin Hood, hell I'm contemplating watching it RIGHT now.

I watched it OVER and OVER when I was a kid so it's just obviously been hammered into my head that it's my favorite movie ..

I think I will watch it :x..


----------



## she<3's_uchihacest (Feb 16, 2007)

lion king
alice in wonderland & aladdin were pretty cool too. oh yeah and winnie the pooh.


----------



## pablocco (Feb 16, 2007)

obviously the lion king, that film is fucking great, everything in it, the story, the characters, the soundtrack( hans zimer and elton john). i've seen it like 50 times and still enjoy it. no to close to the lion king but still an awesome movie, aladdin, very funny


----------



## Junas (Feb 16, 2007)

Loved Aladdin! But my favorite movie would have to be the Sword in the Stone! I am partial to the old classic Disney movies...


----------



## Ninja Chuchan (Feb 16, 2007)

i like a few disney movies. Including Hercules, Lion King and POTC


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

Mulan was enjoyable and Aladin was good aswell.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Feb 17, 2007)

Lion King
Mulan
Aladdin
Hercules
Beauty and the Beast

All of those I coul still watch even now. I'll never tire of Aladdin and Beauty in particular.


----------



## Cuivreries (Feb 17, 2007)

_Doug's 1st Movie & Recess: School's Out <3_


----------



## CrazyVulpine (Feb 17, 2007)

The Lion King,  cause its enjoyable and the songs are just  beautiful .

Followed by Mulan,Hercules,Aladdin & Lion King 2. 

All those I could watch over & over again. But Disney obviously  are  running out of idea's by making sequels of everything and it ending up like crap.


----------



## Gene (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm. Lion King, Aladdin, and Hercules. I love all three of these Disney movies. If I had to pick which is my fav it would be Aladdin I suppose. Genie was the best in that movie.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Feb 17, 2007)

I loved mulan and Pocahontas. The Lion King and Aladdin are also some of my favoites. Peter Pan was also alot of fun~


----------



## Suikka (Feb 17, 2007)

The Lion King
Emperor's New Groove
Mulan

I love those three.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 17, 2007)

The Lion King (first movie, wasn't too fond of the rest)
Aladdin
101 Dalmatines, that is a freakin genius movie


----------



## Starber (Feb 17, 2007)

The Fox and the Hound is the BEST Disney movie ever -


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 17, 2007)

I just rented Bambi again


----------



## Ida (Feb 18, 2007)

- The Lion King
- The Lion King 2
- Robin Hood
- Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Hyouma (Feb 18, 2007)

This title should obviously go to the Lion King.
It's the only one i've bothered to acquire.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Feb 18, 2007)

Um...Lion King?? Ferngully? One of those two. And the ones with the dinosaur people in it. I really used to like those movies when I was little.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 18, 2007)

Ferngully isn't Disney.


----------



## Ino_Pig (Feb 18, 2007)

It's gotta be Aladdin or Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Pein (Mar 6, 2007)

mine are alladin, lion king and the goofy movie


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Mar 7, 2007)

Lion King <3


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

Hercules is my all time fave. I just love stuff having to do with mythology. Also Phil was awesome.


----------



## Rhyth (Mar 7, 2007)

In order: The Lion King, Mulan, and the Emperor's New Groove


----------



## darkwater297 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mulan and Sleeping Beauty I suppose I can't put my finger on some but I wouldn't mind re-watching those movies.


----------



## Genesis (Mar 7, 2007)

The Lion King.

THEY KILLED MUFASA!!!


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 7, 2007)

Fox And The Hound FTW


...The sequel for it sucks though.


----------



## lo-blo (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm lovin all the Mulan love in here!  When I went to India with my brother, sister, and our 3 closest cousins, we only brought Mulan, Aladdin and the King of Thieves XD, and Tarzan because we figured we'd have so much to do there...boy were we wrong!! You can't do much outside when it's MONSOON SEASON! But that didn't stop me from loving Mulan and Tarzan. Aladdin > Aladdin and the King of Thieves, that's pretty obvious. 

My siblings, cousins, and I can still quote just about every line in Mulan...is that bad? 

But I digress!

Most of my favorite Disney movies aaare:
(not in any particular order)
*warning: I'm a certified Disney freak. One of my life mottoes just so happens to be, "You're never too old for Disney!" *

Aladdin (surprise, surprise! I've been compared to/called Jasmine on more than one occasion ^w^), Cinderella, Lady and the Tramp, 101 Dalmatians, The Sword in the Stone, The Jungle Book, Robin Hood (such a freakin feel-good movie, especially when Lady Cluck pwns the rhinos XDD), The Fox and the Hound (When you're the best of friends...having so much fun togeeether... ), Oliver & Company (Why should I worray? Why should I ca-aaare? X3), Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Lion King, Pocahontas, Hunchback of Notre Dame, Hercules, The Emperor's New Groove, Atlantis (freakin awesome). 

I have yet to see Cars! Ooh, and Lion King 1 1/2 was freakin hilarious. One of the best "sequels" I've ever seen, end of story.

One of the best aspects of Disney movies is the music! Disney soundtracks = 

Yay Disney!


----------



## Kyuubi6 (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like Aladdin and the King of Thieves because the blue genie is extremely funny. _Geronimo, Arapaho, Navajo, Pocahontas_.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 7, 2007)

*Aladdin*

"Prince Ali! Fabulous he! Ali Ababwa!"

Yeah. Aladdin.


----------



## lo-blo (Mar 7, 2007)

OMG I can't believe I forgot about that part! For some inexplicable reason, my brother, sister, and I always found Genie jumping out of the jet as Pocahontas side-splittingly hilarious XD Pocahontas! 

I liked Aladdin and the King of Thieves too, I just meant that the original was better.


----------



## Misa (Mar 7, 2007)

The little Mermaid~


----------



## Poison (Mar 7, 2007)

I Love:
Lion King 
Peter Pan 
The Little Mermaid
Bambi
Pocahontas <3
Mulan


----------



## Shadow Blade (Mar 9, 2007)

It's a tie between Aladdin and Lion King for me


----------



## Hellion (Mar 9, 2007)

Lion King saw it 100 times and I can see it 100x's more


----------



## Spike (Mar 9, 2007)

I got to say either Robin Hood or Hercules. I love both of them!


----------



## Aroku (Mar 9, 2007)

Pirates of The Carribean 1&2


----------



## Lonely Soul (Mar 10, 2007)

The Little Mermaid
Lion King
Cinderella
Mulan
Beauty and the Beast
Aladdin


X}


----------



## Sky is Over (Mar 10, 2007)

-lion king (loved the song "can you feel the love tonight.")
-the rescuers down under (I love australia.)


----------



## Ae (Mar 13, 2007)

lilo and stitch 
mulan
lion king
Emperor's New Groove.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2007)

Lion king, Aladin, Hercules.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 13, 2007)

ℓotus blossom said:


> OMG I can't believe I forgot about that part! For some inexplicable reason, my brother, sister, and I always found Genie jumping out of the jet as Pocahontas side-splittingly hilarious XD Pocahontas!



LOL.

That's why l loved it so much. I ♥ Genie.


----------



## coriander (Mar 13, 2007)

finding nemo, pirates of the caribbean (1&2), the lion king... ^_^


----------



## Morwain (Apr 29, 2007)

My Favs would have to be Mulan, Robin Hood and Hercules.


----------



## Slips (Jul 3, 2007)

Come on then are you modern or old school

Modern titles would be the POTC movies

Old school can take you back to the jungle book which is hella old

I'm in the middle you cant beat the Lion King


----------



## Felt (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King is the best ^_^


----------



## Ash (Jul 3, 2007)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King, I remember, after watching it, buying almost every Lion King merchandise I could find.

Hunchback of Notre Dame was also good, Esmeralda, imo, is the hottest Disney chick ever.

I also greatly enjoyed Beauty and the Beast and Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King and Aladdin. Can't choose.


----------



## Starber (Jul 3, 2007)

The Fox and the Hound, 
but Aladdin's a close runner-up.


----------



## Cheesy Bacon (Jul 3, 2007)

All - Time: Aladdin
Currently: POTC Series


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jul 3, 2007)

Pirates of the Carribean curse of the black pearl is my favorite disney movie, it is quickly my favorite disney movie of all time. second is lion king or alladin. both really good movies especially when i was young.


----------



## Eclair00 (Jul 3, 2007)

Aladdin and Pocahontas are and always were my favorites.
POTC was pretty awesome as well.


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 3, 2007)

Much like most of the replies so far its Pirates of the Caribbean movies of the recent Disney movies. Old ones well there were quite a lot. They tend to vary from Robin Hood to The Sword in the Stone.


----------



## Deadpool (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King pretty damn good.


----------



## AshCrestedHeart (Jul 3, 2007)

Disney on its own - Lion King

Disney + Pixar - Toy Story

Disney + Walden Media - Bridge to Terabithia

Modern/real life Disney - Pirates of the Carribean


----------



## Angelus (Jul 3, 2007)

alice in wonderland is my favourite, followed by lion king and beauty and the beast


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jul 3, 2007)

Beauty and the Beast ftw


----------



## Robotkiller (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion king. 

Also, 'We're back: a dinosaur story'


----------



## Geno (Jul 3, 2007)

Some of my favorites are Aladdin and The Lion King.
I have more, but those are the ones that stand out to me the most...The Little Mermaid was pretty coo too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 3, 2007)

lol at The Jungle book being old

the best Disney film is Dumbo (1941). That's midly old.


----------



## Jaga (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King was the best...after that Alladin and then Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2007)

Lion King is my favorite disney movie (even though it began as a remake of Kimba, they focused more on the "Hamlet" aspect of the story)

Of the recent movies (as in last ten years) The Incredibles. I like the 50's/60's atmosphere Brad Bird did (though "The Iron Giant" was a better movie). Plus the fact that it was the most grown-up movie Disney(exception is PotC, but those movies aren't that good) has released straight-foward (without going to their other publishing titles ex:Touchstone pictures), focusing on a man going through his mid-life crisis.


----------



## Captain Gir (Jul 4, 2007)

The Incredibles!!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 4, 2007)

Aladdin or The Lion King


----------



## Freiza (Jul 5, 2007)

jungle book owned any movie coming out IMO...look for the bear necessities


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 21, 2008)

*Favorite Disney Movies Discussion*

Well, I couldnt find a topic like this so I just thought I'd make one. What's your all time favorite Disney movies? Tell and discuss here.

Mine is The Fox and The Hound =]


----------



## Even (Jul 21, 2008)

Lion King FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Lion King, I can't think of any flaws in this film. It's one of Disney's bests.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 21, 2008)

Lion King too since it has Timon and Pumbaa, my favourite Disney side characters.   If Pixar is included with them, then Toy Story too.


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah Lion King was classic. If you've never seen it then your childhood was meaningless..


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah easily Lion King.  But fox and the hound is another childhood favorite of mine.  Fox and the hound is probably the saddest movie I've seen in my whole life.  I swore I cried during the whole movie.  From the beginning where Todd's mom got shot to death when he was only a child, to when cooper found out Todd was Coopers mortal enemy, and when the old lady abandons Todd to avoid trouble with the hunter.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 22, 2008)

I think as a kid I always really liked Lion King, but I also remember my mom liked Bambi and Fox and the Hound so I watched those two a lot as well. I still own all of them on VHS, good memories...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 22, 2008)

Flaming_Prince said:


> Yeah Lion King was classic. If you've never seen it then your childhood was meaningless..



Quoted for the truth!!! Everybody has seen Lion King before, at least once. It's probably the greatest animated film of all time! Anyway, here are my favorites, in no particular order...

Lion King
Beauty and the Beast
Alladin
Peter Pan
Cinderella
Toy Story
Toy Story 3
Pinoochio
Pochohantus
Mulan
Tarzan
Snow White

Those are the greatest disney films ever made! The Lion King brought out my emotional side. I remember crying when that son of a bitch/bastard, Scar, threw Mufasa off the moutain top. I wanted Scar to get his ass handed to him so bad. Luckily, Simba beat his ass in the end.


----------



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 22, 2008)

1. Lion King

2. Alladin

3. Wall-E

4. Mullan

5. Beauty and the Beast

Those are my top 5 favorite Disney movies of all time. All those 5 movies made me feel like a stronger person after watching them. The music, characters, and environment just felt so alive in those movies. Disney has really set itself in movie history and in the hearts of millions of people.


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Lion king, Alladin, The little mermaid and Peter pan.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Hercules for the songs

The Black Cauldron for the story


----------



## Nightmare (Jul 22, 2008)

_Lion King ... best Disney movie ever  _


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 22, 2008)

Wing-Zero said:


> I still own all of them on VHS, good memories...



Same here..I got a whole box full of VHS tapes. I'm never getting rid of em either. Classic after classic ^_^


----------



## SeruraRenge (Jul 22, 2008)

Nightmare said:


> _Lion King ... best Disney movie ever  _



meh, I preferred when it was called Hamlet and Kimba the White Lion.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have every single classic disney film you can think of. You name it, I got it. From Lion King to Alladin. I even have the straight to vhs sequels.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate the straight-to-VHS sequels.


----------



## Clue (Jul 22, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast is my absolute favorite.

I also love Aladdin, The Lion King, The Little Mermaid, and Mulan!

It's really harder for me the think of Disney movies I didn't like.  The only one that comes to mind is Fantasia.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

I loved Beauty and the Beast, gorgeous art and animation. <3


----------



## Clue (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> I loved Beauty and the Beast, gorgeous art and animation. <3



It should have won Best Picture!


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> It should have won Best Picture!



What won instead?


----------



## Clue (Jul 22, 2008)

Chee said:


> What won instead?



The Silence of the Lambs.   Good movie, but Beauty and the Beast is a classic!


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 22, 2008)

hahathatsfunny13 said:


> Beauty and the Beast is my absolute favorite.
> 
> I also love Aladdin, The Lion King, The Little Mermaid, and Mulan!
> 
> It's really harder for me the think of Disney movies I didn't like.  The only one that comes to mind is Fantasia.



Aladdin and Mulan are another couple of favorites of mine. I liked alot of the Adventure-type Disney movies. They were so fun to watch...

The Fox and The Hound ftw!!


----------



## GsG (Jul 22, 2008)

The Jungle Book (1967)


----------



## maximilyan (Jul 22, 2008)

Definately lion king. it was simply epic in every way.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine would have to Iron Will(1994).


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 22, 2008)

The underestimated Fox & The Hound


----------



## Flaming_Prince (Jul 23, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> The underestimated Fox & The Hound



FTW!!


----------



## wehaley (Jul 23, 2008)

My all time fav Disney movie would have 2 be Toy Story.

EDIT: I love Disney movies in all...but I think they really have to work on there sequels more better 'cause some of them do suck ass


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2008)

SeruraRenge said:


> meh, I preferred when it was called Hamlet and Kimba the White Lion.



Still doesn't stop if from being one the best animated films ever made.


----------



## Ida (Jul 23, 2008)

The Lion King was the best! I also love Peter Pan and Sleeping Beauty. But there's something beautiful about all the old cartoons.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 23, 2008)

Isn't there another thread exactly like this?

Anyways, Alice in Wonderland takes the cake for me


----------



## Zeno (Feb 4, 2013)

*Your Favorite Disney Animated Classic*

As the title says.

My personal favorite would have to be Hercules.


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2013)

The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

I am going to say Aladdin.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Feb 4, 2013)

The Great Mouse Detective.


----------



## KidTony (Feb 4, 2013)

The Lion King


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 4, 2013)

Hercules.

There are so many good ones, and this one is only in the lead by a little, but it is definitely mt favorite.


----------



## Darth (Feb 4, 2013)

Aladdin or Mulan or Hercules. 

Hard to choose and I don't feel like it. 

Also, make a poll so the results are easier to read.


----------



## Kosorog (Feb 4, 2013)

Probably the Three Musketeers.


----------



## Ash (Feb 4, 2013)

The Hunchback of Notre Dame will always be my favorite.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 4, 2013)

Darth said:


> Aladdin or Mulan or Hercules.
> 
> Hard to choose and I don't feel like it.
> 
> Also, _*make a poll so the results are easier to read.*_



I'm not sure I can edit a pole in.


----------



## Zach (Feb 4, 2013)

The Lion King. First movie I ever saw in theaters so it holds sentimental value.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 4, 2013)

Lion King.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2013)

probably Fantasia, Beauty & the Best, or Lion King


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 4, 2013)

The Jungle Book, Snow White and the Seven Dwarves or Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 4, 2013)

Parallax said:


> probably Fantasia,



You know what? I think I never got to watch that, beyond a few scenes. Really need to watch it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 4, 2013)

Fucks sake, how many thousand "Your favouite disney movie" threads are we gonna have here.


----------



## Cyphon (Feb 4, 2013)

Too many to choose from. If I were going to just randomly pick one up and watch it I would probably be deciding between Lion King, Aladdin and Little Mermaid. But I don't think I could call just 1 movie my favorite.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought this was a pre-Renaissance thread.

Anyway, if we're going by the actual Classic era of Disney films, it's a three way tie between 'Fantasia', 'Sleeping Beauty' and, 'Bambi'.

Including the Renaissance, 'Beauty and the Beast'.


----------



## Ari (Feb 4, 2013)

fox and the hound


----------



## James Bond (Feb 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fucks sake, how many thousand "Your favouite disney movie" threads are we gonna have here.



Just one more


----------



## Stringer (Feb 4, 2013)

Definitely_ 'The Jungle Book'_.


Other faves:
2. Dumbo
3. Aladdin
4. Beauty and the Beast
5. The Lion King


----------



## Geisha (Feb 4, 2013)

My favourite is always the one I've just watched.  
But I'll say Emperor's New Groove for laughs and giggles.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2013)

_Beauty and The Beast_

Honourable mention: _Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Ziko (Feb 8, 2013)

Lion King.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 8, 2013)

Mulan or Hercules or Atlantis the Lost Empire


----------



## Cheeky (Feb 8, 2013)

Lion King and Mulan.


----------

